# Bristol 26 for Boston Harbor?



## 7tiger7 (May 30, 2006)

Hi - 
I live in Boston, and came across a Bristol 26 that looks to be in good condition. This would be my first sailboat (I grew up on fishing boats), and would mostly sail around Boston harbor, maybe to the Cape. The boat has been for sale since last year (I saw another message about the same boat / same owner in May of last year), and they are asking $6,000 (including mooring for the summer).

ANy thoughts on the boat itself? Too slow for Boston weather? Am I better off with something a little more spacious?

Thanks!


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Funny you should mention spaciosness. Guess it all depends on what you're comparing it to.
Bristol 26


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bristols are generally well thought of as boats go...if a bit on the slower side. Is the one you're looking at a keel or a centerboard model, as i believe it was made with both.


----------



## 7tiger7 (May 30, 2006)

It's full keel. It looks to be well taken care of... but I'm afraid it might just be too slow to get out and back, and not sure how the wind is in Boston harbor.
Would be great in a strong blow, though...


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

I like these boats, It seems like a comfortable little cruiser. I wouldn't get too hung up on speed. In this size, price range you wont do much better, just leave an hour earlier,with the tide.=)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

From what I remember of them, they're not all that bad in light air, but not going to be speedy in any case. You do need to have some good sails for light air, if you want to get the beast to move well in light air. If the price is right and the survey checks out... I'd say go for it.


----------



## 7tiger7 (May 30, 2006)

Hi -
so I'm going to go see this boat tomorrow (Bristol 26) - 
Any things I should look out for? Also, this boat has a porta-pottie. Is this better than a built in head? Again, the most time I'd spend on the boat would be an overnight or two, weekends, and maybe a few days to the Cape.
Also - would you feel a 26 would be safe enough to get to Provincetown on the Cape, from Boston (I know - I can sail a 22 footer around the world if I prepare and am careful) - but would a 26 footer be ok in semi-open ocean?

Thanks all!
Phillip


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

It should be a good "near-coastal" boat for you if the survey checks out. For what you're describing, she should be fine. Not fast, but a conservative design with few bad habits and a good all-round weekender or mini-cruiser, small enough to singlehand once you get the experience, and big enough to live on for a few days.

Also, around the Cape, you don't really want to draw over 4' so you can get into most of the harbors. So I think you've made a good pick.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Don't get hung up on speed. Most sailboats I know about are limited by hull speed. To go faster, you generally must get longer.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

7tiger7 said:


> Also, this boat has a porta-pottie. Is this better than a built in head? Again, the most time I'd spend on the boat would be an overnight or two, weekends, and maybe a few days to the Cape.


 A porta-pottie has less than 5 gal capacity and the smallest built in I've heard of is around 10 gal. That wouldn't be so bad at a slip so you could just carry it off and dump it in the marina head (I've done it), but on a mooring that's going to be a big hassle if you spend much time aboard.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Every sailboat is a compromise. Smaller boat usually means less maintenance work and more time available for actual sailing. A bigger boat offers more capacious accomodations, but requires more of the owner as well. 

As for toilets, a Porta Potti looks like a big pain to me. If you must have a head, and that seems to be one of that particular boat's strong points, get a Wilcox Crittenden Head-Mate (They are still made by Thetford and connect it with a suitable holding tank that can be pumped or emptied overboard when offshore. L. Francis Herreshoff's cedar bucket is always available as a backup!

If you like the boat and it is really in good shape, go for it. The only rule is not to pay too much!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second upgrading to a full marine head with a holding tank. In the long run it will make more sense, especially if you plan on doing any longer cruises. 

Should be fine for what you want to do and more... my friends take their CD25, which is a fairly similar boat, but a bit smaller, out to the Cape and Islands regularly, as well as down the coast to the Chesapeake.


----------



## dlblandjr (Jul 7, 2012)

7tiger7 said:


> Hi -
> I live in Boston, and came across a Bristol 26 that looks to be in good condition. This would be my first sailboat (I grew up on fishing boats), and would mostly sail around Boston harbor, maybe to the Cape. The boat has been for sale since last year (I saw another message about the same boat / same owner in May of last year), and they are asking $6,000 (including mooring for the summer).
> 
> ANy thoughts on the boat itself? Too slow for Boston weather? Am I better off with something a little more spacious?
> ...


Have you been aboard the Bristol 26? They are amazingly well designed, , well built, easy to sail, and spacious, I had a 33 ' that was not as spacious inside as the B26 is . This is one excellent yacht, call the owners, go for a sail. You will buy it then and there, I fell in love with mine big time !


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I was just out on one Saturday out of Marblehead. The winds were maybe 10-12 and she moved along quite well. We sailed the same boat to P-Town in an overnight race a couple of years ago and while we were the smallest boat in the fleet, nevermind our class, we still corrected over a few boats so we didn't come in dfl. I thinks it is a sound well built boat.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*What Slayer said....*



Slayer said:


> I was just out on one Saturday out of Marblehead. The winds were maybe 10-12 and she moved along quite well. We sailed the same boat to P-Town in an overnight race a couple of years ago and while we were the smallest boat in the fleet, nevermind our class, we still corrected over a few boats so we didn't come in dfl. I thinks it is a sound well built boat.


OP- Nice day cruisers or overnighters. Can't really go wrong. $6K maybe a little high unless it is in great shape. You can get a P30 for around that too.

One piece of advice re: Boston Harbor - It can be a PITA to sail in on a sunny, warm day with all the other boat traffic. Near Dear Is., where the N and S shipping channels converge, can be come a washing machine due to boats and traffic. You also have to deal with commercial traffic (freighters, whale watch and people ferries, etc.) It's a fun place to visit, but I wouldn't want to keep my boat there if you want to really use your boat. Also getting to more open, less congested water will take you 1/2 h min from even the nearest mooring field. If you do end up getting the boat, I'd look at keeping it elsewhere (Marblehead/Salem, Scituate, Hingham, etc.) after this season. It will be cheaper too.


----------



## KarlP (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: What Slayer said....*



DrB said:


> OP- Nice day cruisers or overnighters. Can't really go wrong. $6K maybe a little high unless it is in great shape. You can get a P30 for around that too.


It seemed about right when he asked the question ... in May of 2007. Old sailboat prices in the Boston area have come down a bit since then.


----------

